# Konoha Mall and Adboard moved



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2005)

"Konoha Mall" has been moved to "Downtown Konoha"

To keep balance in the force, "Konoha Ad Board" has been moved to the "Outskirts of Konoha"


----------



## Katara (Sep 27, 2005)

Was it to make it more visible and thus make it more active? 

Or was it just cuz you mods are bored? ;D


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 27, 2005)

Katara said:
			
		

> Was it to make it more visible and thus make it more active?
> 
> Or was it just cuz you mods are bored? ;D


Yeah, it's to make it more active.
I proposed the move because I hate seeing about one post a day in Sports when I know there are plenty of sports fans around here.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 29, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's to make it more active.
> I proposed the move because I hate seeing about one post a day in Sports when I know there are plenty of sports fans around here.


AMEN, VASH!!!!!!

Wanna go to the Sports Bar and talk about how we hate the damn Patriots, and how they suck so much, that we wanna nuke Gillette Stadium??


----------



## Gooba (Sep 29, 2005)

> Wanna go to the Sports Bar and talk about how we hate the damn Patriots, and how they suck so much, that we wanna nuke Gillette Stadium??


As a Massachusetts man I think I need to challenge you to a duel.


----------



## KK (Sep 29, 2005)

Gagagooba! @Д@ said:
			
		

> As a Massachusetts man I think I need to challenge you to a duel.



A duel? :x
You must win, semi-username twin. O:


----------



## Sayo (Sep 29, 2005)

> "Konoha Mall" has been moved to "Downtown Konoha"


----------



## Reznor (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes,     rly.


----------



## KK (Sep 29, 2005)

LOLOL.

NN would be proud.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh hells yeah, reilly!!!

To Gooba, I shall challenge you to a good ol' Boston vs New York duel, NF STYLE!!!

En garde!!!


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Sep 29, 2005)

A change for the better


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 29, 2005)

BTW, here are the duel details....

If you win, Goobmeister, you get to nuke Yankee Stadium and Madison Square Garden IV

If I win, I get to nuke Fenway Park and Gillette Stadium (too bad the Boston Garden was brought down, otherwise, I'd nuke it too)


----------



## KK (Sep 29, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> Oh hells yeah, reilly!!!
> 
> To Gooba, I shall challenge you to a good ol' Boston vs New York duel, NF STYLE!!!
> 
> En garde!!!


----------



## Gooba (Sep 29, 2005)

Super Mario said:
			
		

> BTW, here are the duel details....
> 
> If you win, Goobmeister, you get to nuke Yankee Stadium and Madison Square Garden IV
> 
> If I win, I get to nuke Fenway Park and Gillette Stadium (too bad the Boston Garden was brought down, otherwise, I'd nuke it too)


Could we not go into the Yankees? I am a traitor in that regard.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 29, 2005)

Eh, traitor???
Guess I said enough.......


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 29, 2005)

Wasn't it already moved before? O_o

Guess I really didn't that much attention to those forums before.


----------



## iwakura (Dec 17, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's to make it more active.
> I proposed the move because I hate seeing about one post a day in Sports when I know there are plenty of sports fans around here.



I think the same as you.


----------

